# Repair of Nonunion Tibia IM nail



## terribo (Apr 22, 2013)

I need a little coding help on the CPT code for Repair of a Nonunion of the Tibia with Intramedullary implant. Should I use CPT code 27759 or 27720? Any thoughts?


----------



## tbensonite (Jun 10, 2014)

Did you ever get an answer to your inquiry? I have the exact same situation now.


----------



## terribo (Jun 26, 2014)

No, I never did receive a response Tamra. And now I am back once again wondering the same question. I ended up using the 27759 since the RVU's were higher....but I still don't know for sure. Hopefully you found out.


----------

